# RPM unter Windows



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. April 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe eine RPM Datei mit Schriften die ich gerne auf einem Windowsrechner entpacken würde.
Jetzt habe ich mir den RPM-Browser für Windows runtergeladen nur raff ich nicht was das Tool macht. Ich bekomme eine liste angezeigt so klein ist das man die nicht lesen kann und von SChriften sehe ich da auch nichts.

Auch wenn das Thema eigentlich Windows betrifft so denke ich das ich hier eher jemanden antreffe der mir da weiter helfen kann.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. April 2009)

Diesen RPM-Browser kenn ich nicht, aber falls Du eventuell eine LiveCD hast (am besten natuerlich mit einem RPM-basierten System) koenntest Du diese evtl. nutzen um das Paket mittels rpm2targz in ein regulaeres .tar.gz-Archiv umzuwandeln.
Dies sollte unter Windows mit ueblichen Pack-Programmen zu entpacken sein.


----------

